# How to redirect in a virtual console



## naruponk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, there

I'm looking for the state-of-art to continuously displaying live log in a virtual terminal. After boot, I want to have the normal login terminal on ttyv0, and display logs on ttyv1.

I have tried to modify /dev/ttys, but it seems to be not working in the right way.

Thanks for help


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2011)

naruponk said:
			
		

> I have tried to modify /dev/ttys, but it seems to be not working in the right way.


Well, that would be the way to do it. What's not working "the right way"?


----------



## fonz (Jun 16, 2011)

*Maybe you want this?*



			
				naruponk said:
			
		

> After boot, I want to have the normal login terminal on ttyv0, and display logs on ttyv1.


Perhaps you wish to edit /etc/syslog.conf? I used to prefer having login prompts at certain virtual consoles but keep the first one (/dev/tty0) free for system logs. In your case you'll probably want to disable /dev/tty1 in /etc/ttys and edit /etc/syslog.conf to have messages appear at /dev/tty1.

Hth,

Fonz


----------

